# Am I Sexy?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's a pic of me on a casual, sunny day.  (Be nice)


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you a Kindle owner?  Then the answer is a resounding YES!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, you can be a model.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> Are you a Kindle owner? Then the answer is a resounding YES!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Jenni said:


> Yeah, you can be a model.


I don't know about the whole "Model" thing.. But Thanks Anyhow !!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Cash Pawley said:


> Here's a pic of me on a casual, sunny day. You don't really need to answer the "Am I Sexy?" Question... LOL (Be nice)


If we don't need to answer the 'Am I Sexy" Question, what are you asking that needs an answer? I am more than willing to voice my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

sailor said:


> If we don't need to answer the 'Am I Sexy" Question, what are you asking that needs an answer? I am more than willing to voice my opinion.


Yeah, Kinda didn't make sense did it? I need a nap !!! LOL

P.S. - I changed the initial post...


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Cash Pawley said:


> Yeah, Kinda didn't make sense did it? I need a nap !!!


You need a nap in the afternoon? Now, that's sexy.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Cash Pawley said:


> Yeah, Kinda didn't make sense did it? I need a nap !!! LOL
> 
> *P.S. - I changed the initial post...*


Yeah, ya changed it after I answered!

Your face is handsome, I would need to see more to tell if you're sexy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

sailor said:


> You need a nap in the afternoon? Now, that's sexy.


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz. I get my "Siesta" every day !! LOL. A perk of being an author


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

sailor said:


> Yeah, ya changed it after I answered!
> 
> Your face is handsome, I would need to see more to tell if you're sexy.


Is this enough?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmmm that makes me think you got this photo from the hugh thread


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Cash Pawley said:


> Is this enough?


Not quite. 

But, if I have to give an answer on this tiny, little picture, then I would say - 'it's possible that some women might have a lustful look in their eyes when they gaze upon you.'


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Somebody needs some humility


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I guess i missed the pic


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

cheerio said:


> I guess i missed the pic


Just scroll up....


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

your picture is missing from your initial post.


----------

